

Show HN: Startupwoot.com – Submits your startup on 100+ sites - jain_chirag04
http://startupwoot.com

======
chatmasta
It sounds like a useful service, but I'm not going to pay you $49 to submit to
"100+ sites" without first knowing what those sites are. You need to post a
list of sites you submit to, or at least some general description of them.

~~~
jain_chirag04
Got it. Infact now i am planning to open source the whole project on github.

------
troycroz
So someone showed their site that submitted to 3-40 sites, and within 24-48
hours you make/submit a clone that submits to 100 sites?

~~~
jain_chirag04
I don't know which site your are referring to. I made this list for my own
startup and thought maybe others can benefit too.

